# CLEXANE & APSRIN DURING ICSI/IVF



## Rexina (May 30, 2017)

Hi ladies

I have a question, how many of you were offered Clexane/Asprin as part of your meds during ICSI treatment? I was not offered this and had serious placenta problems due to the lack of oxygen and blood flow into it.

Would really like to hear if its common or if its only specified to certain blood tests etc ( if so what?) or age? ( I was 37 )

Thank you !!!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I had a frozen transfer. My dr puts his patients on clexane and baby aspirin before the transfer and throughout the whole pregnancy because clexane helps with immune issues and since estrogen is elevated, it makes blood thicker, so clexane helps as well.


----------

